# Mothers' Day seed mama



## PencilHead (May 8, 2011)

7 1/2 to 8 week strain I took out like ten weeks to get the beans ripe. Carrying seeds hasn't really seemed to hinder her sticky or stinky.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2011)

Nice hat......


----------



## PencilHead (May 9, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice hat......


 
Yeah, but it smells funny now.

Chicago Hat Company--the South Beach model.


----------

